# Raw chicken wings....



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

Have just noticed that a few have mentioned chicken wings-giving them raw and whole to a pup! I love the ideal of a bit of natural feeding ... However have tried a thread search and not found too much detail. Do I simply just give the whole wing to my pup and supervise him eating it?

Also my parents dog who is 14... Is he too old for them to try it?

Thanks for any replies!x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

We gave Saffi a chicken wing the day she came home at eight weeks - she loved it!


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow! So you literally take wing from a raw chicken and five it to them? Do they et ALL of it?!!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, no problem, it might take some time in the case of a puppy but yes they eat all of it, bone and all. It must be raw though, never cooked.


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Yes, no problem, it might take some time in the case of a puppy but yes they eat all of it, bone and all. It must be raw though, never cooked.


Oh ok! I'll give it a go- does something happen to the bones when cooked? I suppose they're mOre brittle and likely to cause damage?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

I give Ollie raw chicken wings about ten minutes after they are taken out of the freezer.


----------



## Rumster (Aug 23, 2012)

I used to give my Parson Terrier fresh wings and legs and he loved them would eat them in minutes. Must be none cooked as the brittle bones when cooked can splinter and cause probs.

Cheers col


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine had chicken wings at 8 weeks. They just ate them like it was the most natural thing in the world for them although they had never had one before. Tescos do a great value pack of wings.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Supermarkets do them in packs I just separate them and freeze them then take a pack out each day. I'd advice until your pup gets used to eating bone that you hold the wing, grip it with a bit of kitchen roll, it allows them to get some purchase and gives you some control over how quick they eat it. Although in all fairness when they are small it can take a while to comp through although they quickly get he hang of it. x


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

no problems with a puppy eating the wings! the 14 year old dog should be ok, providing he/she has no dental problems... will probably think all his chrisytmasses have come at once!


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Supermarkets do them in packs I just separate them and freeze them then take a pack out each day. I'd advice until your pup gets used to eating bone that you hold the wing, grip it with a bit of kitchen roll, it allows them to get some purchase and gives you some control over how quick they eat it. Although in all fairness when they are small it can take a while to comp through although they quickly get he hang of it. x


Will be on lookout for chicken wings then!! How funny I had a dog for years and never knew about this whole raw feedi g thing!


----------

